# cleaning my Camera and Lens in NY



## baretz (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi!

i was wondering if anyone knew where is a good place to go to get my Nikon D100 and D lenses cleaned? i live in Manhattan, so staying ont he Island is prefferable.

you can email me if you want, in fact it would be great!: baretz07@yahoo.com

thanks alot for your help!!

Alex


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 15, 2006)

Let's see, Manhattan has like every major camera store in the US   B&H, Adorama, Calumet, Willoughbys........

http://www.google.com/local?hl=en&h...amera+stores&near=New+York,+NY&sa=X&oi=localr


----------



## kfoster (Jan 15, 2006)

According to Nikons web site this is the only shop in Manhattan that is a (NARS) Nikon Authorized Repair Station. Or you can send it to Nikon.

Photo-Tech Repair Service Inc
110 E. 13th St
New York, NY 10003
212-673-8400

Im sure other shops can do the cleaning for you but they would not be authorized by Nikon. If they wreck the sensor you may be out of luck.

K


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 15, 2006)

Photo-Tech are very good. If you can get there before 4 PM (preferably 3 PM) you can just walk in, and wait while they clean it. Bring a book or magazine, it can get boring. Best is if you can get there in the morning. 

I had my Canon D60 cleaned there, no problem, totally affordable. I was on vacation in NY - wish we had something like this in LA, here everything takes a work week.


----------



## baretz (Jan 15, 2006)

thanks alot guys!


----------

